# What is the current TBT to IGB conversion.



## Classygirl (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry if already asked somewhere


----------



## Lauren (Jan 7, 2015)

There are a few threads dedicated to this


----------



## kassie (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd say anywhere between 5 million to 10 million per 100 TBT.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 7, 2015)

watever u want it to be classygirl


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 7, 2015)

I if am asked to sell some would rather know the typical fair exchange rte for both partie is all..


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

then just go by 5-8mil. 10mil is the most ive seen so far. i think 8mil to be fair.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 7, 2015)

4-10mIG/100BTB is what I see. I find 4-6m to be the most fair.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

I have seen it go up to 20 mil


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

norm is 10mil here, theres also people who do the whole name your price thing.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 7, 2015)

Around 7.5 mil per 100 btb. I've seen it go higher though!


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 7, 2015)

I have low IGB unneeded TBT, am just trying to get the typical conversion per 100 not opinions on fair or not opinion wise just hat the standard is most people have high IGB want TBT I don't use except for dreams last few town only has 3m IGB can't move things bt other also low yet not cycling yet..if there is an official page listing what 100 equals so I don't get taken by giving all I have at a price not knowing what the real conversion is..


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 7, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> Around 7.5 mil per 100 btb. I've seen it go higher though!





Classygirl said:


> I have low IGB unneeded TBT, am just trying to get the typical conversion per 100 not opinions on fair or not opinion wise just hat the standard is most people have high IGB want TBT I don't use except for dreams last few town only has 3m IGB can't move things bt other also low yet not cycling yet..if there is an official page listing what 100 equals so I don't get taken by giving all I have at a price not knowing what the real conversion is..



There is no "real" or "official" conversion rate, it fluctuates often. Everyone's given you an honest answer of what they've seen, no opinions here. 7.5 mil is what I see often but anywhere from 5-10 mil is fair game.


----------



## Classygirl (Jan 7, 2015)

ok thanks last to posters I was told it was around 10 to 100 and the rest was decision if go lower, just needed the standard so can not be unfair either end take care of myself by knowing but use discretion and not ask for more or give way less..not greedy just needed the standard point. Thanks guys.

Standard meaning typical run rates for trades/deals ect on TBT.  so thanks again all.


----------



## Caius (Jan 9, 2015)

Easiest thing to do is check the marketplace.


----------

